

(Linux, JAVA, SQL, PHP, C++, C, JS) programming quizzes, questions and answers - xquizzes
http://xquizzes.com/programming/Linux

======
DrScump
Fun FAIL: try using the URL without a (SQL, Linux, etc) category:
[http://xquizzes.com/programming/](http://xquizzes.com/programming/)

